
Lenovo refreshes its ThinkPad lineup with AMD Ryzen Pro 4000 - Liriel
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/02/lenovo-refreshes-its-thinkpad-lineup-with-amd-ryzen-pro-4000/
======
listic
What's the difference, if any, between Ryzen 4000 and Ryzen _Pro_ 4000?

